# Considering buying this 1990 Audi 100..



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

So Here's A little Backroud first off. My first car was a 1982 Audi Coupe Gt, i bought the car for $800 and drive it for a round a year before my shallow pockets couldnt fund its repairs. the car was a blast it had tons of problems but i loved having a car the was different from everyone elses and it had tons of options most cars didnt get till the late 90's. I sold Shortly after selling the car i purchased a 1995 audi 90 quattro! this car was a blast as well although i wasnt font of my motor the 2.8 was tired and somewhat sluggish i drove that car fpr almost 2 years before i decided to move on to something newer. i traded up for a 1999.5 Vw Jetta Mk4, a liter 5 speed and although the car is very reliable compared to my last 2 audis its just such a pig. its heavy slow nd the transmition is geared all wrong ive had the car for 4 month now and i miss my old school Audi's.
I found this car on craigslist and the dealer selling the car says its possible for me to trade my jetta in for this audi and i'll get some cash on top too $2500, so the question is deal or no deal?
the car is a 1990 Audi 100 its got 140xxx on the clock, (only 7000 more than my vw) its a front track automatic







but with the extra money i can afford to do a tranny swap from a 90. the car is loaded, sunroof, gray leatherm electric heated seats all the goodies and they all work! it runs like a champ i saw the car today. it does have one small problem, it seems that when drive it has a prominent tork steer when you let off the throttle. other than that the cars perfect! heres some pix let me know what you think!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like a solid car ! I would say thats a good trade.. considering the AUdi has way more options then your Mk4 Jetta ( i use that on all my friends and their Mk4's ) 
If you can score a transmission and Driveline from a 5000 Quattro you would be alot happier. Gearing in them is great on the highway compared to the 90.... I had a 1990 Coupe Quattro and i couldn;t believe how high it revved at 100km/h ...somewhere around 3 - 3500rpm.. where as the 5000 is between 2 and 2500rpm.
If you end up picking it up and want some clear corner lenses let me know. I have a set that i can't use


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

are theses cars somewhat reliable? i will be commting 2 hours to newyork every oter weekend so i need somthing that can take a lickin and keep on tickin.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

The 5 cylinder is very reliable. not sure about the trans.. never owned a front trek Audi. But i can't see them being all to bad.


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

as far as signs of weare what should i be looking for, like what goes bad on these cars? any things in particular i should look for before i buy?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ONly thing i can think of is the Hydro assist brakes/ Power Steering. On both my 5000s they were leaking and would throw the light... nothing major.. just losing fluid


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Do it there awesome cars


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

run far away from that fwd pos.


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres a little update for you guys, i pretty much gave up on the car cause the dealership selling it never got back to me. then earlier today i got an email from the dealer saying for $400 its mine so you guys think this is a good deal or should i wait till i find a quattro?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ResConsl2)*

wait for quattro


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah ultimately i decided to pass on this deal, if I'm going back to old schools Audi's I'm going to do things proper and go 20v tq!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ResConsl2)*

Save your penny's and I'll sell you mine.


----------

